# Lowest Temp to Keep Mbuna at



## maxijazz (Sep 19, 2007)

I have a number of tanks running at the min and because of the ever increasing electricity bill was wondering what is the lowest temp to keep mbuna without effect them either feeding breeding etc.


----------



## Andrius (Feb 18, 2008)

i'm not a pro in cichlids yet, but i'd say 24-25C (75-76F)


----------



## Super Turtleman (May 21, 2007)

When I kept mine at 74 they were sluggish and not breeding at all...I'd say atleast 78.


----------



## Cook.MN (Mar 11, 2008)

I keep mine between 77-78

77 seems to be that magic number to help keep aggression down while still allowing the more vibrant colors to fully show.


----------



## fumoffu (Apr 23, 2008)

If cost it the issue and you are looking to breed and what not. I think it's generally cheaper to heat the space then heat the water. I haven't done this my self though.


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

Super Turtleman said:


> When I kept mine at 74 they were sluggish and not breeding at all...I'd say atleast 78.


That's weird - I've got mine at much lower than that - and they are as active as they were at temps hitting the 80's.... :-?

Weird huh.


----------



## tropical_tails (Mar 22, 2006)

The biggest problem they will have is the speed of the change. Mbuna are tough, they can handle quite a bit; however, a rapid change in temp is never a good thing. If you are going to expirement with temps, do it slowly and in one or two tanks at a time.


----------



## Sulfurhead (Jul 18, 2005)

i used to keep my tanks at room temps 75*, but when i switch to 79-80* my fish were alot more responsive and breeding picked up alot.

For fry tanks i recommend the higher temps.


----------



## pugwash (Sep 11, 2006)

fumoffu said:


> If cost it the issue and you are looking to breed and what not. I think it's generally cheaper to heat the space then heat the water. I haven't done this my self though.


You'd have to be careful at night time, depending on the volume of water in the tanks. Have used this approach with my tank, but only because it's so warm in my place (heater's only had to come on once, when I left the window open overnight in winter). Although it's quite toasty here in London at the moment, 24 degrees.

Is you place double glazed, insulated etc or one of those nice stone houses (but drafty)?


----------



## iplaydrums1 (Apr 16, 2008)

yea, id say about 77 definately. i have mine at that maybe a little less because i dont want breeding or that much aggression, so that will definately have you safe.


----------



## dwschacht (Jan 8, 2007)

I keep them room temp. (78-80 summer, 70-72 winter) and I have some slow down in the winter with breeding (slow, not stopped), but they are healthy and active.

Also, I don't have to spend any money on heaters or the electricity to power them.

I have lost no fish to temp problems. The fish look just as nice at the cooler temps, but breed a little less frequently. (When you are overloaded with fry this can be a good thing)


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

dwschacht said:


> I have lost no fish to temp problems. The fish look just as nice at the cooler temps, but breed a little less frequently. (When you are overloaded with fry this can be a good thing)


This goes for my fish as well. It is also nice to get them to slow down when you don't want fry. :thumb:


----------



## AquaTester55 (Aug 16, 2006)

I keep my water around 74-76. There is no way in **** I can keep it within a degree of temp so 74-76 is where mine is at usually.


----------

